# DrPepper's new build



## DrPepper (Aug 14, 2009)

Okay fellow techies I've made my first purchase towards my new rig and it was a Silverstone Raven RV01. 

The components will be:

CPU - Phenom II X4 955 or 965
Mobo - MSI 790FX-GD70
RAM - OCZ Gold 4GB 1600MHZ
GPU - ATI Radeon HD 4890 
PSU - Corsair TX 850W
HDD - Intel X25-M Mainstream 80GB

I will be getting watercooling later on so I'l stick with stock cooling :shadedshu until I can afford a good water setup. I'd like help seeing what would be the best watercooling I could get. This build will be done over the space of a few months so stay tuned because I will probs be doing alot of clocking and benching using this rig when the GT3xx and 5xxx series come out  Any comments are welcome especially if you find a great deal on hardware or if i've made a stupid decision.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 14, 2009)

That case is a monster  Is the one that you mount the mobo side up?

Also dont get the 965, the 955 can oc to the same speed on stock cooling and maybe a little more as long as u dont push up the vcore much.

PD: Suscribed


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 14, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> That case is a monster  Is the one that you mount the mobo side up?
> 
> Also dont get the 965, the 955 can oc to the same speed on stock cooling and maybe a little more as long as u dont push up the vcore much.
> 
> PD: Suscribed



Cheers. Yeah on this case the motherboard is 90 degree's clockwise which is kinda cool  I know the 955 could easily OC to 965 but I kinda want it because its got a higher model number


----------



## Asylum (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice case..Good luck with the build..Ill be watching.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 14, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Nice case..Good luck with the build..Ill be watching.



Cheers mate

I hope this case doesn't have the same fate as my cosmos which I sold because it was an oven.


----------



## 3dsage (Aug 14, 2009)

Sweet case dude

Cant wait to see the results.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 14, 2009)

What a stunning case. Plenty more pictures please!


----------



## dna1x (Aug 15, 2009)

That case is too nice to be on the floor. 

Congrats.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2009)

subscribed.  Lets see this thing finished


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 15, 2009)

dna1x said:


> That case is too nice to be on the floor.
> 
> Congrats.



True but its too big to fit on my desk  which means ..... A whole new setup. It's going to be next to the router so I can have NIC teaming just for the hell of it. 

Please note this build will take a long time chances are next update is about the 30th of august


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 15, 2009)

i always knew the raven be awesome to look at  nice set-up i can't wait see pictures too


----------



## legends84 (Aug 17, 2009)

wow..nice case


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 17, 2009)

legends84 said:


> wow..nice case



Its useless without the rig inside it though  it's sitting gathering dust. 

Also I got fined £60 yesterday  for not wearing a seatbelt so that's directly affecting this build. Might take a bit longer than I was expecting.


----------



## legends84 (Aug 17, 2009)

lol.. hope i could see you finish building up that rig.. must be awesome..


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 17, 2009)

I plan on a certain colour scheme but not sure what. Maybe green and orange, or orange and blue.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 17, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Its useless without the rig inside it though  it's sitting gathering dust.
> 
> Also I got fined £60 yesterday  for not wearing a seatbelt so that's directly affecting this build. Might take a bit longer than I was expecting.



well thats what happens my mate got pulled for using a mobile phone while driving its not like its a major offence but i can see the point in it, its a saftey issue if you have passengers it can endanger them too

cant leave engine idling either can get fiend for that i think

anyway whats up with the old rig just a bit bored with it? nice components and the case to me well ill be honest i think it looks good inside but outside or more specific the front panel i dont really like that much sorry

i wouldnt bother with the 4890 so close to ATI releasing new cards


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 17, 2009)

you made the right choice building that rig.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 17, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> well thats what happens my mate got pulled for using a mobile phone while driving its not like its a major offence but i can see the point in it, its a saftey issue if you have passengers it can endanger them too
> 
> cant leave engine idling either can get fiend for that i think
> 
> ...



Yeah £60 down and I'l never forget my seatbelt again. 
I'm not bothered if you don't like the case mate. Just like me and your football team   jk



eidairaman1 said:


> you made the right choice building that rig.



Yeah I'm glad I decided to build this over getting a laptop. Much more satisfying and its faster and cheaper.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 17, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> well thats what happens my mate got pulled for using a mobile phone while driving its not like its a major offence but i can see the point in it, its a saftey issue if you have passengers it can endanger them too
> 
> cant leave engine idling either can get fiend for that i think
> 
> ...



its the point of endangering everyone else on the road because cell phone users usually pay attention to the convo and not their driving. Lets say this, if you are caught driving and talking on the phone in on base you will lose your license for 6 months.


Anyways DP, that's what i'm basically thinking of other than being unsure which board to get (MSI/GB...)


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 17, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> its the point of endangering everyone else on the road because cell phone users usually pay attention to the convo and not their driving. Lets say this, if you are caught driving and talking on the phone in on base you will lose your license for 6 months.



its illegal in the UK, you can legally use a handsfree set tho! anyway i know why its law if you crash you not only hurt yourself you could also hurt another person aka smash into someone

the case is all right not my style but i know its a good case

i hate laptops i wouldnt mind one but to get a half decent one it costs a lot


dont talk to me about american drivers lol not all of em are bad but most ones ive seen damn

i might get a x4 this x3 720 is fine but for some reason i feel the overclocking potential has diminished over time as i used it, it used to run on better volts at 3.6ghz


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't mind me I drive fast, Probably due to Living in houston


----------



## a_ump (Aug 17, 2009)

same with my q6600, i ran it for a year at 1.29v in bios, so 1.24 with vdrop, now it needs 1.3v!!! but no worries, buying a new CPU, maybe when i5 is released.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 17, 2009)

yeah i5 interests me but at the time phenom 2 felt like a good upgrade path compared to old socket 775


----------



## Kursah (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice case...I almost purchased one of those Silverstones, but it was about $60 more than a Coolermaster HAF932...so I decided to go the cheaper route...I'm pretty damn content overall...but I still would've like to try that case out. A few things I don't like about the Silverstone was the cable management (fwir in reviews both consumer and pro), and the face bezel. But I do like the airflow concept and low noise ability. Definately a promisng concept if a few things could be changed to allow a little better exhaust flow and cleaner cable management...maybe add some 90 degree connection adapters for the power, vid, ethernet, usb's etc...I dunno. Either way cool case, I'm sure it'll treat you extremely well, many that have it seem to like it. Again I'd still like to try one out for myself and see how it all works out.

Looking forward to seeing your build progress!


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 17, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Very nice case...I almost purchased one of those Silverstones, but it was about $60 more than a Coolermaster HAF932...so I decided to go the cheaper route...I'm pretty damn content overall...but I still would've like to try that case out. A few things I don't like about the Silverstone was the cable management (fwir in reviews both consumer and pro), and the face bezel. But I do like the airflow concept and low noise ability. Definately a promisng concept if a few things could be changed to allow a little better exhaust flow and cleaner cable management...maybe add some 90 degree connection adapters for the power, vid, ethernet, usb's etc...I dunno. Either way cool case, I'm sure it'll treat you extremely well, many that have it seem to like it. Again I'd still like to try one out for myself and see how it all works out.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your build progress!



I'm total anal about cable management so I'l probs come up with some method of keeping the cables neat yet be able to move them around with ease when I change components which I plan on doing alot with this rig or if I decide to get an i5 rig for doing mini reviews not sure yet.


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 17, 2009)

I think I know my next case now.... Very nice.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Aug 19, 2009)

very bizaare but nice case, how tough is your door to hide your drives? 
mine on the thermaltake xaser has got crappy plastic ball joints which now need fixing


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 19, 2009)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> very bizaare but nice case, how tough is your door to hide your drives?
> mine on the thermaltake xaser has got crappy plastic ball joints which now need fixing



D'you mean the front door that hides the DVD-Drives ? Well tbh never really used it but does feel like it might go loose with excessive use so i'l leave it down.


----------



## DaveK (Aug 19, 2009)

Subbed, this is gonna be sweet, that caze is amazing.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm upset that it's sitting in my room gathering dust without a system inside it


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 20, 2009)

Contemplating an i7 system for less .... sounds like a winner to me. 

Either the AMD system I specced earlier or 

CPU - i7 920
RAM - XMS3 6gb 1600mhz (upgrade to 12gb later on)
GPU - 4890
Mobo - MSI X58M
PSU - Corsair TX 650W
HDD - OCZ Summit Series 60GB

What do you guys think. That is cheaper than a PII system I listed and later on I can upgrade the rest over time.


----------



## skylamer (Aug 20, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Contemplating an i7 system for less .... sounds like a winner to me.
> 
> Either the AMD system I specced earlier or
> 
> ...



Awesome rig, good job dude!


----------



## robo (Aug 24, 2009)

deja vu
i am waiting for near enought the same setup myself ordered the same case should be here in a couple of days.

and the setup is going to be

CPU - i7 920
CPU COOLER - CoolIT Domino A.L.C CPU Water Cooling
RAM - Corsair Memory Corsair 12GB 1333MHz DDR3 CL9
GPU - 4890
Mobo - Gigabyte S1366 Intel X58 
PSU - Corsair TX 650W (using my old one fron old comp)
HDD - Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200RPM 32MB SATA-30 x2 (raid mirror)

i think your setup is fantastic


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 24, 2009)

Go for the i7.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 24, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> D'you mean the front door that hides the DVD-Drives ? Well tbh never really used it but does feel like it might go loose with excessive use so i'l leave it down.



It has a spring system in it, it sorta locks in the open position. IMHO the spring system is a bit foul. If left open it will eventually spring closed int he middle of a gaming session in the middle of the night, and possibly make you shart yourself in reply to the "whiiirrrr SLAM" noise that comes with the door letting loose.

Cable management takes care of itself really.

Your GPU support bar is installed wrong, the bar should go straight acroos the window, referring to the images some posts ago.

http://www.techpowerup.com/95817/Silverstone_Raven_2_Case_Spotted_at_Computex.html you see they did away with the drop door on the R2


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 25, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> It has a spring system in it, it sorta locks in the open position. IMHO the spring system is a bit foul. If left open it will eventually spring closed int he middle of a gaming session in the middle of the night, and possibly make you shart yourself in reply to the "whiiirrrr SLAM" noise that comes with the door letting loose.
> 
> Cable management takes care of itself really.
> 
> ...



I know the GPU bar was installed wrong I left it because I might get frustrated and end up breaking it or scratching it 

I think i'l leave the door up then if it does that


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 25, 2009)

I figured the bar was just sorta "thrown in" for the image. Yeah the door did it to me twice actually, the second time it let loose my drive was open. Be careful!


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 25, 2009)

Cheers for the advice sneeky. Damn hoping to buy the rest soon. Also get a Watercooler in there sometime maybe try get as many Rad's in as I can


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Aug 26, 2009)

why an msi mobo ? just curious ,
i've had 2 so far (both still going 5 years later)
although this 1 doesn't like the new hd3850 agp card for some
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 reason


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 26, 2009)

Well I picked the MSI GD-70 for the AMD build because it was MSI's top of the range and was good value and I also picked the MSI X58 because not only is it good value but I've seen it is a decent overclocker and has 6 RAM slots unlike the cheapest gigabyte X58 board. However I may see if I can buy a board on here or maybe get the gigabyte board just until I get more money for a really high end one.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 27, 2009)

Be sure to take some more pics.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 27, 2009)

About time DrP! 

Too bad your not in the ConUS, would have told you to hit up PP Mguire for your board, MSI GD70 btw. He only used for a couple weeks in a review. Nonetheless, I'm just gonna subscribe and watch you finish. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 28, 2009)

Good News Everyone!

I got £1000 in my bank and I went crazy.

CPU - 920
Mobo - Asus P6T 
RAM - Patriot Viper 6GB
HDD - Crucial 225 64GB SSD
GPU - 4890
CPU Cooler - Titan Fenrir (temporary)
PSU - Corsair TX650 (temporary)

Arrives tomorrow and when I'm done you will have PLENTY pictures. Also benchies will come later on


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hmm, you say temporary on 2 items ive had my eye on for some time now . . . let me know if you want to 'rid' yourself of the TX and the fenrir


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 28, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Hmm, you say temporary on 2 items ive had my eye on for some time now . . . let me know if you want to 'rid' yourself of the TX and the fenrir



TX and the fenrir will be going into my secondary rig hence why I've wrote temporary however I might change my mind


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 28, 2009)

Youd best change your sys specs then


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 28, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Youd best change your sys specs then



Oh yeah I forgot about that.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 4, 2009)

I want that case! 

You have good taste sir.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 4, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I want that case!
> 
> You have good taste sir.



Thanks

If I weren't so busy I'd be able to get pictures posted and a few benchies.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 6, 2009)

Here are pictures of my stuff arriving. When the WC comes later on and I get cable management done I will get pictures of the inside. Now tomorrow, or should I say today I leave to finish my training at the Royal Navy and will be absent from TPU for a long time but I hope to get a few posts in here and there while I am away but I will miss this place while I am away


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 6, 2009)

wow, pretty nice stuff my man! Glad to see its there! 

Best of luck man



Wait.. you still going to use the delta? 

also, hope the best for ya in your training for the Navy. Glad to see you where able to get in.


----------



## Thez (Sep 6, 2009)

It looks absolutely stunning can't wait to see some more updates on it.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Sep 6, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090814/Capture012632.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090814/Capture011869.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090814/Capture010475.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090814/Capture009474.jpg
> ...



nice case subscribe


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 6, 2009)

Last post on tpu before I'm away 

Any Idea's what water cooling setup I should go ? I don't have a budget and the delta doesn't fit on the cpu cooler


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2009)

loving all that blue bro   Got some nice components in there.


----------



## skylamer (Sep 10, 2009)

*DrPepper ftw!*


----------



## cerver (Nov 17, 2009)

very nice case mate.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 17, 2009)

Going to add a few pictures soon of the whole setup and of course my overclock.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 17, 2009)

God damn I love that case : ]

Waiting to see it all built up !


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 17, 2009)

Will upload pictures of the whole setup when I can find the camera cable  

Please note that speedstep is on and that my CPU overclock is 21x181=3801mhz


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 17, 2009)

Are those idle temps?

They seem high to me, I don't know much about i7 though : ]

What dock are you using man? its nice big and clear!

I used the stardock for a while, if rocketdock and stardock combined I'd use docks all the time


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Are those idle temps?
> 
> They seem high to me, I don't know much about i7 though : ]
> 
> ...



That dock is rocketdock with custom icons. Temps are high for idle but they used to be much higher because I applied the MX-2 poorly. That said the cooler I'm using isn't as good as my old TRUE-120 either.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 17, 2009)

I might take another look at rocket dock, its been a few years since I've touched it.

You want to go WC you say?

go on watertuning.co.uk they have sets you can buy if you want an easy job, or I'm sure we could help you choose the best of the best


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I might take another look at rocket dock, its been a few years since I've touched it.
> 
> You want to go WC you say?
> 
> go on watertuning.co.uk they have sets you can buy if you want an easy job, or I'm sure we could help you choose the best of the best



I'm poor right now and need to save money so wc might be a dream for a while


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey sorry for the double post but I was seriously considering water cooling. I'm not looking for spectacular but at least better than my air cooler (Titan Fenrir) I was thinking about the:
Swiftech Laing D5 Vario MCP655 
XSPC RS360 
EK Supreme i7 Clear Top 

I don't know about fittings or if these parts are any good etc and I want to try keep it cheap as possible any suggestions ?


----------



## Aceman.au (Dec 14, 2009)

Gorgeous case!!!


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks. I need to get some new photo's of it all set up but the lighting in my room is terrible and I can't get a decent picture. Will be trying to get that fixed soon.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 16, 2009)

Awesome setup man, we gots the same case, I luv it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 7, 2010)

i know this topic is old, but that case i seen actually in person and its huge, I also like how the door is.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 7, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> i know this topic is old, but that case i seen actually in person and its huge, I also like how the door is.



I'm running short on funds and a camera which has went missing


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 7, 2010)

Know the feeling man! infact even the camera bit.


----------

